# Would you use your partners toothbrush?



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Quick question - Would you use your partners toothbrush?
Take Care
J.x


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I used my moms once, accidently... I survived.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If I couldn't afford my own, yes.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Only if there was nothing else and I really wanted to brush my teeth. 

I get that if they are your partner you are used to swapping saliva, bacteria etc with them, but it still seems pretty gross to me. I've heard of couples just having one toothbrush between them as standard- I don't really see the advantage to it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No way.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:troll

If I REALLY needed to, OK... otherwise, no!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If you spend hours with your tongues in each others mouth, then a toothbrush should be no big deal.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Yes, I find it handy for cleaning the edges of the windows.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha yeah - my boyfriend couldn't understand why I wouldn't use his (mine was in the next room) it just seems weird....


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

No, that's pretty gross.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Only if there was no option of getting my own toothbrush, and it'd be in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

No, that's some nasty s&^%, but then again you are kissing and screwing that person. I would be pissed to high hell.:blank


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

If i didn't have my own i would rather not brush my teeth!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> If you spend hours with your tongues in each others mouth, then a toothbrush should be no big deal.


I think brushing your teeth causes microabrasions and flossing even more. Often you do both at the same time. It's not a good idea to be sharing blood in areas that probably have tiny cuts. Sharing blood is worse than sharing saliva, semen, vaginal fluids.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

nope ish


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No! uke


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

No, not just for the hell of it. If i didn't have a toothbrush, there are other things to use. That's pretty damned sick.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Maybe if I cleaned it first, otherwise no.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

does a cricket floss its wisdom tooth?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LoneLioness said:


> Maybe if I cleaned it first, otherwise no.


^How? Seems like it would be far easier to get another toothbrush rather than disinfect somebody else's.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> ^How? Seems like it would be far easier to get another toothbrush rather than disinfect somebody else's.


I mean if I dropped my tooth brush and didn't feel like going out to get a new one right then, otherwise I wouldn't bother. This is assuming they'd be ok with it though so probably no :lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Never!!


Wtf when i first saw this thread i read _parents _toothbrush.. Well, if i had a partner and didn't have my own toothbrush with me then yes, i would use my partner's toothbrush.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

It's ironic because even though I would be exchanging other bodily fluids with my partner but sharing a toothbrush would gross me out.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

About four of us shared a toothbrush once at a friends party, when we were all drunk. I got to use the toothbrush first. And this was after most of us had thrown up. (including me) :lol


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, it would obviously bring the two of you closer together!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell no. 

I'm not too fond of "french/tongue kissing" either. Swapping spit, yuck.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell no.

I may have someone elses accidently once, but I would never do so on purpose.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I would need to have a partner first. And nahh, I wouldn't.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I would not. I can't understand why anyone would want to do that. :no


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No because of whatever komorikun said. Vaginal fluids.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Nope....gross.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

**** no.. why would you do that?


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

God no!
I don't care how in love we are. There's a line that I just won't cross.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely not. uke


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No way! Honestly, I'd rather use my finger.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

***** no! i'm a germaphobe to the fullest! use your own


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> ^How? Seems like it would be far easier to get another toothbrush rather than disinfect somebody else's.


Pour some listerine on it and then run it under the water.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not, but I did knock hers in the toilet once and didn't tell her. It is probably best that I'm single.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> Probably not, but I did knock hers in the toilet once and didn't tell her. It is probably best that I'm single.


Oh god. That is worse than what I did. One time I made lunch and I put it on the table. When my back was turned one of the cats was licking at one of the plates. I gave that plate to my boyfriend. :idea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Oh god. That is worse than what I did. One time I made lunch and I put it on the table. When my back was turned one of the cats was licking at one of the plates. I gave that plate to my boyfriend. :idea


That's probably why your single.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bigblue38 said:


> That's probably why your single.


Nah. He didn't find out. Unless there was a hair on the plate or something....


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

No


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

**** no :l


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Nah. He didn't find out. Unless there was a hair on the plate or something....


In my defense, I think she got back at me by depositing a valuable coin collection I had at the time for me, and wrecking my car while avoiding a bunny rabbit crossing the road. It's funny how this stuff evens out.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ew no thanks. I remember once my brother and I were using the same toothbrush for like a month without realizing it when I was in middle school. :c After we found out I was horrified, but he said that explains why his toothbrush was always wet when he went to use it later on in the morning. xD


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

No.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If I stayed over and needed to brush then sure, wouldn't bother me but it wouldn't be a habit either


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Ick. Definitely not.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably not, I mean toothbrushes are cheap.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_No, I wouldn't._


----------



## Kanzi (May 10, 2015)

I would! I think it's super sexy to share things, such as toothbrushes, bar soap, clothes, forks, food, and drinks, lol. As long as she's not sick, I'm okay with it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I prefer to have my own toothbrush, I'd feel embarrassed if I used someone else's. It might have germs all over it. And if she got a serious illness, I'd be blamed for it. I don't want to be put in jail for giving a serious illness to my imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I make out with my gf (when I have one), so yeah I wouldn't mind using her toothbrush, especially considering it's covered with toothpaste every time it's used.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

haha no. maybe once or twice but not regularly


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Good god no... That's like some sort of nightmare. The though of putting bristles that have brushed the teeth and gums of anyone who isn't me is an utterly bleak prospect.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah hells nah.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

no i got this bomb *** oral b electric brush setup. i guess if i had no other choice.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> no i got this bomb *** oral b electric brush setup. i guess if i had no other choice.


I have one as well but I don't ever use it, doesn't the vibration tickle your gums too much?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I wouldn't want to (if I had a boyfriend) but if there was no way of me having my own toothbrush for more than a day, I would have to use it. It would have to be clean and in good condition first. If he needed to, he could borrow mine.

Everyone should have their own toothbrush. They're cheap, so there's no reason to only buy one and have two people using it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> I have one as well but I don't ever use it, doesn't the vibration tickle your gums too much?


at first, but you get use to it after awhile. does yours have different settings? i know some models(including mines) have a "softer" option for people who are more sensitive to the vibration.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ew no. I don't even drink from the same glass as anyone else.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> at first, but you get use to it after awhile. does yours have different settings? i know some models(including mines) have a "softer" option for people who are more sensitive to the vibration.


No different settings, but I'll have to go back and try to use it and just power through the tickling sensation phase and see if I get used to it. It was expensive so I might as well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> at first, but you get use to it after awhile. does yours have different settings? i know some models(including mines) have a "softer" option for people who are more sensitive to the vibration.





crimeclub said:


> No different settings, but I'll have to go back and try to use it and just power through the tickling sensation phase and see if I get used to it. It was expensive so I might as well.


Are we still talking about toothbrushes, or...? 

BTW, if I catch you using my toothbrush, I'm going to murder you in your sleep. Sweet dreams. 0


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

To22 said:


> No, that's pretty gross.


Yep. Besides it´t not a big deal getting your own toothbrush I think.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are we still talking about toothbrushes, or...?
> 
> BTW, if I catch you using my toothbrush, I'm going to murder you in your sleep. Sweet dreams. 0


I think I'm going to take the couch tonight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no i dont think i would want to. get 2 brushes and stop being so penny-pinching. LOL


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are we still talking about toothbrushes, or...?
> 
> BTW, if I catch you using my toothbrush, I'm going to murder you in your sleep. Sweet dreams. 0


oh Samantha :spiti didn't even realize how dirty this all sounded. but yeah i was referring to toothbrushes :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> I think I'm going to take the couch tonight.





HenDoggy said:


> oh Samantha :spiti didn't even realize how dirty this all sounded. but yeah i was referring to toothbrushes :grin2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

uke


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely not. Very disgusting.


No poll? :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't sharing a toothbrush worse than kissing germ wise? Cause brushing your teeth causes micro-abrasions or bleeding of the gums.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Not normally. But I am using one of his toothbrushes currently because it's practically new, he only used it like once, and mine had fallen on the floor. :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry, I can share a lot but not toothbrushes.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

I have. I don't like doing it, but if I'm going to stay over and then stay all day the next day, I need to brush my teeth.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

ya but not regularly.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Hell no


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I have one as well but I don't ever use it, doesn't the vibration tickle your gums too much?


Girls would definitely use yours then.... Just not for brushing their teeth. :lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No that's kinda gross. I don't want anyone else to use my toothbrush nor do I want to use anyone else's.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Sure, why not?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Umm no. My partner can use his own goddamn toothbrush lol.


----------

